# The coming Tech backlash



## Vladd67 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Coming Tech Backlash
Will there be a new Luddite movement? Will delivery drones be shot down, will self driving vehicles be attacked? What should I suggest my children study to help them in the future, should they follow their mother into software development? So many questions.


----------



## Mr Orange (Jan 9, 2017)

Vladd67 said:


> What should I suggest my children study to help them in the future



post-apocalyptic survival?


----------



## J Riff (Jan 10, 2017)

Drone repair? Teaching how to drive self-driving cars? Science fiction writer?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jan 10, 2017)

I, for one, welcome our new AI overlords.

I think I could make a nice pet.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Feb 10, 2017)

Don't worry. VR will kill self-driving cars: why drive somewhere if you can just jack in to a drone at your destination?


----------



## RX-79G (Feb 10, 2017)

While technology can replace traditional jobs, technology historically created new industries and associated jobs. 

We aren't really creating new technologies and industries, so I have a hard time blaming technology.

Will there be a backlash to the US economic collapse? Probably, but to fight tech you have to have money.


----------



## HanaBi (Feb 10, 2017)

Switch Facebook off for an hour and you'll have over a billion people "unplugged", most of which will probably go into meltdown, not knowing how to cope without their beloved social media buddy to tap into.


----------



## Mr Orange (Feb 10, 2017)

i can't even cope when SFF does the "Website updating" thing on me


----------



## RX-79G (Feb 10, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> Switch Facebook off for an hour and you'll have over a billion people "unplugged", most of which will probably go into meltdown, not knowing how to cope without their beloved social media buddy to tap into.


You know, if FB was willing to implode, it would be interesting to unplug it in a non-dramatic way (server problem...) for an hour or two at a go, until people stop checking it constantly. Done at the right pace over weeks the usership might go to near zero. People use it so much because they can, like eating airline peanuts.


----------

